# My uk car in spain



## lucas (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello I wonder if someone can help me, I have moved to Madrid from England and brought my car with me. I have been told because I am changing residency I do not have to pay taxes but do need to re register the car in spain. I think I have to get a ITV and change of headlights etc but I think I need a Gestor to help, does anyone know a good gestor that could help me with this as I do not speak Spanish. I live in Alcobendos Madrid.

any information you could give would be really helpful to me.

Thanks

Lucas


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

lucas said:


> Hello I wonder if someone can help me, I have moved to Madrid from England and brought my car with me. I have been told because I am changing residency I do not have to pay taxes but do need to re register the car in spain. I think I have to get a ITV and change of headlights etc but I think I need a Gestor to help, does anyone know a good gestor that could help me with this as I do not speak Spanish. I live in Alcobendos Madrid.
> 
> any information you could give would be really helpful to me.
> 
> ...


You wont pay taxes if you matriculate the car within 30 days of becoming a resident but its probably still going to cost you between €600 - €900
Chris (Madrid) will probably be able to help you with a gestor


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

You not only need a GESTOR - but also one that UNDERSTANDS what you need. Otherwise you'll be doing some legwork yourself.

It's been a while since I did one myself--- but:----

It's KEY that the importation is due to " A change of domicile within the EU". Otherwise you'll be expected to show a VAT receipt (receipt). If You've not had the car 6 months - expect red tape. If you cant prove it's yours - expect to pay the taxes.

You'll need an "EU certificate of conformity" - your best bet for this is manufacturer. 

With this visit the HQ of TüV Rheinland(Iberica) you manage most of the ITV test centres in the province. They'll give you a engineers report which you'll present at the importation ITV (MoT) test. Given it's a RHD I think you'll need it. This test will HAVE TO BE DONE at the Getafe test centre. Big queues normally.

Lights almost certainly - but if you have special wheels/tyres and that don't match the Cert of conformity - you'll have to change.

ime - driving an RHD car in Madrid is NOT for the faint hearted. I'd not do it again willingly. Unless it is a cherished thing or you don't expect to be here that long - I'd sell it in the UK. Here you near enough wont be able to - EVER.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Chris (Madrid) will probably be able to help you with a gestor


I know one or two who are pretty expert at odd cases (classic cars and/or US imports) - but you'd need Spanish skills. Many are "mature".

The bog-standard GESTOR we used MANY years ago was not used to the ins and outs and got a couple of bits wrong. Also I did most of the legwork myself - they basically dealt with TRAFICO. He was however MUCH better at sorting income Tax!

My guestimate is up near €1000 if they do it all - And that might be light even.


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

A friend of mine who is Italian, lives in Denia, finalised his daughters car registration this summer (we went with him to Alicante when he finally picked up the number plates) he did all the running around and in the end he paid around Euros 500.00 BUT the car was from Italy (Ford Fiesta) therefore it had an EU Cert of Conformity, LHD, etc, etc, he did say it took him a fair bit of time too.


----------



## sims (Oct 15, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> You wont pay taxes if you matriculate the car within 30 days of becoming a resident but its probably still going to cost you between €600 - €900
> Chris (Madrid) will probably be able to help you with a gestor


We are moving to Spain in April and are bringing our car with us. We have been given information that says we have 183 days before we need to take any action so long as we are legal in th euk and have the appropriate equipment in the boot. Has anyone else hear d this


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

sims said:


> We are moving to Spain in April and are bringing our car with us. We have been given information that says we have 183 days before we need to take any action so long as we are legal in th euk and have the appropriate equipment in the boot. Has anyone else hear d this


Your information is wrong
As a Spanish resident you are not legally able to drive a foreign registered vehicle

You are quoting something that used to be ..... but now you have to matriculate iirc within 30 days of taking up residence.

There have been incidents of cars being seized by the police recently. There are frequent roadside checks, and the onus is on you to prove you are not a resident if you are driving a UK plated car not on the Ploce to prove you are not.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> ..... but now you have to matriculate iirc within 30 days of taking up residence.


Unless - I BELIEVE - you can prove that the VEHICLE did not enter more than 30days ago. I had a vehicle(Bike) in the removal companies STORAGE DEPOT that escaped problems. 

Madrid is a TOUGH place for "rule bending" btw. And the more "central" they're are the tougher they get. 

I've an old friend (in his 70's now) who was selling classic cars - and the GETAFE import process rejected several UK spec' cars (Morgans) - in theory they CANNOT block a private import due to change of residence - but you'll NEED to argue the point. Been there!.

I go to a small ITV - in the sticks!  , where I know the engineer privately  but for the importation you cannot

I know a guy who was importing NG cars - he took the conflictive stuff to Sevilla province. 

It's not impossible - but be patient.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

One other point about RHD cars. It's not uncommon for all sorts of things to be different - not just homologation issue things. And getting spares for anything specifically for a RHD model is near impossible here. If it's NOT a "Spanish model" part you'll be ordering things as dumb as Bulbs from the UK. 

I had problems with a RHD Volvo in Germany - The clutch actuators were entirely different RHD was Hydraulic - LHD was cable. The master cylinder seal went. I had to get a mate in the UK to send one. This sort of niggle can get out of hand, especially if you'll need a garage to do the work.

My recommendation (based on having done just about every combination) is buy a Spanish car and sell the RHD one in the UK.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

"If I ruled the world" ...apart from making Spanish lessons compulsory .... I would BAN RHD cars on Spanish roads. I have done it and I have driven left-hookers and it is DANGEROUS. 

(Driving vans is even MORE dangerous as you often lose massive vision on right turns etc. Hence seeing co-drivers leaning out of the passenger's side window.) 

A hobby-horse. ¡Me voy!


----------



## rotarise (Aug 18, 2009)

chris(madrid) said:


> Unless - I BELIEVE - you can prove that the VEHICLE did not enter more than 30days ago. I had a vehicle(Bike) in the removal companies STORAGE DEPOT that escaped problems.
> 
> Madrid is a TOUGH place for "rule bending" btw. And the more "central" they're are the tougher they get.
> 
> ...


hey wats up chris i wanted to know would you be able to ask your guy at the itv station by you if it is possible for him to test a RHD mazda rx7 imported from Japan. i want to purchase this vehcile but i heard i could get stuck at the itv which would make it illegal to drive.. Man i will appreciate this so much you can email me at latin_emcee at yahoo dot com


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I brought a LHD Mercedes I bought in Germany via a UK company when I came to Spain from the Czech Republic and had it put on UK plates. I got an all-Europe insurance from Stuart Collins Insurance (very expensive...) and paid for a year's UK road tax. I have all the documentation for this car which is now at my son's in the UK.
I paid eighteen months road tax for a car that until two weeks ago had never been on a UK road because I wanted to do the right thing.
My son drove over a family 'treasure' - a BMW M3 cabrio which we've had for years but looks great and still turns heads as it's got the full M3 body kit and is in superb condition with 'private' plates. I prefer to use it here rather than the Merc CLK AMG cabrio as if I'm involved in an accident I'll just scrap it, it's not worth major repairs.
For transporting the dog and going on campo I use a LandRover Disco also bought via a UK Company and delivered to Prague. It's on Spanish plates.
The BMW has a six months tax and a year's MOT but I honestly don't know what to do after that. Being RHD isn't a problem, I've had loads of experience of that. I don't have a European Certificate of Conformity and don't know if I could get one for the BMW.
I have seen so many UK plated cars in the Marbella area, some RHD but almost all without tax discs. People tell me not to bother, just take my chances and leave things as they are. On the one occasion when I was stopped by the police when driving the Merc -I parked at a bus stop - I was asked only for my passport and NIE -no driving licence or insurance asked for and no discussion as to how long I'd had the car in Spain. No fine either....I was polite and very contrite.
I do believe in observing local rules and regs and have done so up to now and will most likely go on doing so but so many people seem to ignore the rules and get away with it.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

rotarise said:


> hey wats up chris i wanted to know would you be able to ask your guy at the itv station by you if it is possible for him to test a RHD mazda rx7 imported from Japan. i want to purchase this vehcile but i heard i could get stuck at the itv which would make it illegal to drive.. Man i will appreciate this so much you can email me at latin_emcee at yahoo dot com


I imported a grey import Mitsubishi into Spain with no real problem. But mine came via the UK. I think you will need a certificate of conformity, and you'll also need to make some changes. One of the most costly for an RX7 may well be the headlights


----------



## rotarise (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks mrypg9 and Stravinsky for sharing with me...it seems both of you imported cars through Uk dealers and uk shipping..maybe in the end to have a rx7 that is what i have to do eh?? thing is uk rx7s are still rhd making it the same situation..that is a hassle getting it tested at the ITV...tats my major concern right now..and maybe also getting the european certificate on conformity but i heard if i cant get one i can do a single vehicle test which will be up to 2000 euros a gestor said.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

rotarise said:


> Thanks mrypg9 and Stravinsky for sharing with me...it seems both of you imported cars through Uk dealers and uk shipping..maybe in the end to have a rx7 that is what i have to do eh?? thing is uk rx7s are still rhd making it the same situation..that is a hassle getting it tested at the ITV...tats my major concern right now..and maybe also getting the european certificate on conformity but i heard if i cant get one i can do a single vehicle test which will be up to 2000 euros a gestor said.


I bought both my cars from a UK company and got them delivered to Prague where I was living at the time. 
If you haven't already got your Mazda it might be better to buy a LHD version in Spain. I wish in a way I'd waited and bought in Spain.
I'm still contemplating whether to go 'legal' with my BMW or take my chances like 99% of people with UK plated cars seem to do here.
Mazdas are fun, aren't they? I had a little MX5 for years, it was really fancy inside, all steel, leather and wood. I got our bodyshop to put a body kit -not too outrageous -and to respray it in a kind of Lotus racing green with tiny gold specks that glittered in the sun. I know that sounds flash and vulgar but it actually looked nice with a tan leather hood. I sold it to a friend for peanuts when I left for Prague, now I wish I'd kept it


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I bought both my cars from a UK company and got them delivered to Prague where I was living at the time.
> If you haven't already got your Mazda it might be better to buy a LHD version in Spain. I wish in a way I'd waited and bought in Spain.
> I'm still contemplating whether to go 'legal' with my BMW or take my chances like 99% of people with UK plated cars seem to do here.
> Mazdas are fun, aren't they? I had a little MX5 for years, it was really fancy inside, all steel, leather and wood. I got our bodyshop to put a body kit -not too outrageous -and to respray it in a kind of Lotus racing green with tiny gold specks that glittered in the sun. I know that sounds flash and vulgar but it actually looked nice with a tan leather hood. I sold it to a friend for peanuts when I left for Prague, now I wish I'd kept it


You continually surprise me M !  the more you let on about yourself the more windswept and interesting you become lol  Glittery green racing car indeed! 

By the way I saw an article yesterday with help the aged or age concern ?? asking for volunteers in the Estepona area ... I know you mentioned possibly doing something on a voluntary basis, and that you mentioned the dog rescue centres etc ... not sure if this may also be of interest 

Sue


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> You continually surprise me M !  the more you let on about yourself the more windswept and interesting you become lol  Glittery green racing car indeed!
> 
> By the way I saw an article yesterday with help the aged or age concern ?? asking for volunteers in the Estepona area ... I know you mentioned possibly doing something on a voluntary basis, and that you mentioned the dog rescue centres etc ... not sure if this may also be of interest
> 
> Sue


I surprise myself sometimes, Sue! Yes, I do like unsuitable cars -unsuitable for me, that is But I'm not really that interesting and more weatherbeaten than windswept, alas
I'm thinking of volunteering to work in the Adana shop in Estepona as about the only useful skill I have is speaking a few languages passably well -well enough to sell things, at least. I thought I'd wait until October as I've got friends from Prague and the U.K. coming to stay on and off until then and I don't want to start something and be unreliable.
Help the Aged may be a little too near to home Mind you, from what I've seen of Spain, grey power rules OK No messing with the old girls I saw sort out a queue jumper at Estepona post office yesterday!
Incidentally, the contrast between public buildings in Czechy and here......Here they are clean, airy, sweet-smelling, neat, helpful staff. Whereas in Czech REpublic....


----------



## almendros (Aug 14, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Your information is wrong
> As a Spanish resident you are not legally able to drive a foreign registered vehicle
> 
> You are quoting something that used to be ..... but now you have to matriculate iirc within 30 days of taking up residence.
> ...


Under EU law you have up to six months to matriculate your foreign car after becoming resident.

If you want to avoid the tax you must start the ball rolling within 30 days.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

almendros said:


> Under EU law you have up to six months to matriculate your foreign car after becoming resident.
> 
> If you want to avoid the tax you must start the ball rolling within 30 days.



Since there are few if any border controls these days, how can it be proved when the car crossed the Spanish border/


----------



## almendros (Aug 14, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Since there are few if any border controls these days, how can it be proved when the car crossed the Spanish border/


The Guardia have a simple solution - you have to prove it wasn't in Spain.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

almendros said:


> The Guardia have a simple solution - you have to prove it wasn't in Spain.


Yes, I heard people say things like that about the police in the Czech Republic.
I never met anyone who had actually had any problems, though, it was always'a friend of a friend told me' etc etc.
I don't for one moment doubt that very awkward situations can occur, in Spain and indeed in the U.K., where possible infringements of local regulations may have occurred.
I would like to know more about the actual mechanisms, though. Do the Guardia simply ask you to hand over the keys of your car on the spot, for example?
If so, they can willingly have my UK car, I have another on Spanish plates which is 100% legal


----------



## rotarise (Aug 18, 2009)

*Mazdas are great cars(a few select of em)*



mrypg9 said:


> Mazdas are fun, aren't they? I had a little MX5 for years, it was really fancy inside, all steel, leather and wood. I got our bodyshop to put a body kit -not too outrageous -and to respray it in a kind of Lotus racing green with tiny gold specks that glittered in the sun. I know that sounds flash and vulgar but it actually looked nice with a tan leather hood. I sold it to a friend for peanuts when I left for Prague, now I wish I'd kept it


Hell yeah Mazda´s are fun. my first car was a turbo rx7 that i had a lot of good memorys with. thats kinda why i want another one..nd your MX5 sounded preety hot ..too bad you had to sell it well atleast you didnt total yours into a Royal palm tree like me 
but yeah guys if anybody could assist me with a test at an ITV station for the RHD rx7 all help is appreciated.THANKYOU
Raf


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

rotarise said:


> Hell yeah Mazda´s are fun. my first car was a turbo rx7 that i had a lot of good memorys with. thats kinda why i want another one..nd your MX5 sounded preety hot ..too bad you had to sell it well atleast you didnt total yours into a Royal palm tree like me
> but yeah guys if anybody could assist me with a test at an ITV station for the RHD rx7 all help is appreciated.THANKYOU
> Raf



I'm no expert but I don't think that an itv will count for anything with your RHD Mazda. I think that in order to be fully legal you will have to go through the registration procedures and I'm not sure how that works with a RHD car. That's why I'm in two minds about my M3.
Currently it's UK legal, MOT, 6 months tax but faced with the hassle of all the paperwork which it may not even be possible to do I'm tempted to take my chances. I don't really want to have to drive it back to the UK every year.
I only wanted it here as it seemed silly to leave it garaged in the UK - it's already been standing for over three years!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Your ITV on a UK plated car will mean nothing to anyone. ITV's are for Spanish rebgistered cars. They will do it, and take your money but its worthless.

*Almendros*, I'm afraid all the information we have seen from Trafico, actual incidents and the many books on living in Spain show that you have 60 days and the process has to begin within 30 days of taking residency.

Yes, you do avoid the import registration fee (its not called a tax because the EU dont allow that) if you start the process within 30 days, but you also have to have owned the car for 6 months to have it allowed as a personal import.

A Spanish resident is not allowed to drive a foreign registered car unless it falls under the above process, although I do realise that a lot of people are in denial.

RAF, an RX7 will attract attention. My Mitsubishi FTO was stopped quite a few times when we moved to the area .... I'm sure they just wanted a look!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> A Spanish resident is not allowed to drive a foreign registered car unless it falls under the above process, although I do realise that a lot of people are in denial.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Stravinsky said:
> 
> 
> > A Spanish resident is not allowed to drive a foreign registered car unless it falls under the above process, although I do realise that a lot of people are in denial.
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> > No I wasnt saying you were, sorry if it sounded like that now I've read it back.
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> > No I wasnt saying you were, sorry if it sounded like that now I've read it back.
> ...


----------



## rotarise (Aug 18, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm no expert but I don't think that an itv will count for anything with your RHD Mazda. I think that in order to be fully legal you will have to go through the registration procedures and I'm not sure how that works with a RHD car.


well i am still reasearching too but from the knowledge i gather the ITV is the first step to getting my matriculation started which basically means getting my spanish plates which is a must..its not like florida where half of Florida used to ride around with temp tags every month to avoid paying insurance and registration fee´s all they did is change the date every 30 days  que lastima now that i look back on it




Stravinsky said:


> RAF, an RX7 will attract attention. My Mitsubishi FTO was stopped quite a few times when we moved to the area .... I'm sure they just wanted a look!


Yeah Stravinsky man i was thinking about that the other day LOL like driving the r7 is going to be a heat up any cop who see´s me will be like a curious cat prolly they´ll wanna pull me . but man thats why i needa have the car 100 percent legal for my sake..but i can handle all the registration crap i know a guy chris at a website called Car Import In Spain said he will handle all the regisatrtion procedures and stuff for €785 but as for the ITV i need to make sure they will even test the RHD r7 since it is coming from JApan and not to mention the VIn is 11 digits not the ussual 17 like in spain so i dont know.... 
Raf


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

rotarise said:


> well i am still reasearching too but from the knowledge i gather the ITV is the first step to getting my matriculation started which basically means getting my spanish plates which is a must..its not like florida where half of Florida used to ride around with temp tags every month to avoid paying insurance and registration fee´s all they did is change the date every 30 days  que lastima now that i look back on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah... so your Mazda is a 'grey' import. I thought they had stopped bringing them in. I expect you already know this but you'll need a 'legit' VIN number for aquiring parts etc. We had clients who had had a lot of problems for all sorts of reasons with those. I suppose it could be a problem here but again, I honestly don't know.
But the itv comes after everything else, I'm fairly certain of that. 
I still can't see why you won't consider buying one here - much easier.
And you won't have to worry about attracting anyone's attention with a Mazda if you come to the Marbella area. Too many Rollers, Maseratis, Astons, Bentleys etc. pulling people's eyes on stalks.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

rotarise said:


> w but as for the ITV i need to make sure they will even test the RHD r7 since it is coming from JApan and not to mention the VIn is 11 digits not the ussual 17 like in spain so i dont know....
> Raf


They wont hesitate to test it and issue a cert.
Thats not your problem.
You are going to need a certificate of European conformity to get it matriculated as far as I know. 

Mine came from Japan but was owned in the UK for some years first, so it had an SVA test to get it onto UK plates. If yours is coming in on Jap plates then you will need to ensure it conforms.

You may need a rear fog light (Jap cars dont normally have them), the headlights will need attending to and if they are one piece then thats expensive. Of course for the FTO there is no such thing as it was only ever produced for Japan. I wont tell you how we got around that.

If you are anywhere around Javea then I know just the person for you

*mrypg9*

I have a small medical kit, two triangles, and I think you need a jacket for every seat in the car on display
As regards residency ... well ... under the circumstances I'm not sure that will make any difference 
Make sure you have a written statement from the insurance company acknowledging that they know the car holds no MOT in the country of registration and that it will not effect any future claims.


----------



## rotarise (Aug 18, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I still can't see why you won't consider buying one here - much easier.
> And you won't have to worry about attracting anyone's attention with a Mazda if you come to the Marbella area. Too many Rollers, Maseratis, Astons, Bentleys etc. pulling people's eyes on stalks.



yeah your right every day i am getting more discouraged i might as well buy one here the problem is i cant find one..i´ll just try to find one in the E.U it will be much easier processs and ima stick to left hand drive too make it less complicated. Sounds like the MArabella area is ther place to be. i gotta check it out.Ima ´google´it.LOL


And Stravinsky thanks for the info man as for the european certicate of conform. i think i too have to get a single vehicle test and from what chris told me at www.carimportdpsin.com it can be very expensive up to €2000..plus i gottta pay 1800 shipping vat, all other taxes..screw it..ima buy one here in the EUROPEAN UNION!!!:boxing:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> They wont hesitate to test it and issue a ceRT
> 
> And pocket the cash I've even seen an advert in Sur from a guy offering to provide a UK MOT certificate forUK cars IN SPAIN
> 
> ...


'I've got one triangle and one jacket so I'll need to stock up. I've got a year's MOT on my BMW.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

rotarise said:


> And Stravinsky thanks for the info man as for the european certicate of conform. i think i too have to get a single vehicle test and from what chris told me at www.carimportdpsin.com it can be very expensive up to €2000..plus i gottta pay 1800 shipping vat, all other taxes..screw it..ima buy one here in the EUROPEAN UNION!!!:boxing:


€2000 to get what? An SVA Test? Its just a glorified ITV, cost about £100 in the UK. Trouble is you wont have owned it personally for 6 months therefore you will have to pay the import registration fee. It would be cheaper to buy one in the UK, ship it over and matriculate


----------



## rotarise (Aug 18, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> €2000 to get what? An SVA Test? Its just a glorified ITV, cost about £100 in the UK.


yeah for the SVA although thats what he told me. im not %100 sure. but i did find a beautiful car i am thinking of getting here take a lookCar Ad: Detailed Item View
it is right hand drive but the great thing is the parts are registered and i think has been registered in germany so it should have E.U certificate of conform. i am going to call him today. i have a family friend whos german here at my house so he will speak to the guy..i only know engish and spanish..lol

heres the car info in english.
Now, finally, with German safety standards authority and MEADOW all tuning parts REGISTERED!!! From now on ready to the registration - Mazda RX-7 (FD3S) Type R2 version: Original 13B engine with only 41,200 kms (no exchange engine), racing coupling, Apexi power FC freely programmable control device (already coordinatedly), Greddy/trust Catback exhaust arrangement 3 Duty, Thread chassis TEIN Type HR, people Rays MAZDASPEED rims (two-part) with new Hankook tyres, original facelift front apron, facelift back lights, Type R2 version with 2 oil coolers and only 2 seats (no back bank); the car it is technical and Optically is to perfect state, RX-7 was completely anew varnished in 2008 and has therefore no scratches or Beulen, He was anew tuned, in addition, with the Apexi power FC, so that he should have an achievement from up to 300 HP with 0.8 bars boost pressure, the car is not burned or, otherwise, is damaged anyhow. With interest simply call. A test run can be done any time - but please no dreamers!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I know very little about cars accept in the UK I used to drive a shiny red BMW M3 convertable, here I drive a dented, dirty and beaten up old Citroen Picasso.... My point is I wouldnt dream of driving a decent car (not that a mazda is lol, but the facelift stuff would worry me) as day to day transport here, the roads, the other drivers, the narrow streets make keeping car in good condition almost impossible

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I know very little about cars accept in the UK I used to drive a shiny red BMW M3 convertable, here I drive a dented, dirty and beaten up old Citroen Picasso.... My point is I wouldnt dream of driving a decent car (not that a mazda is lol, but the facelift stuff would worry me) as day to day transport here, the roads, the other drivers, the narrow streets make keeping car in good condition almost impossible
> 
> Jo xxx


which is precisely why I sent my new (well, year old) Mercedes CLK cabrio back to the UK.
An oldish M3 (blue,not red) and a newish Disco for the dog suit me. No worries about scratches, keeping clean and shiny, dents etc.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

rotarise said:


> hey wats up chris i wanted to know would you be able to ask your guy at the itv station by you if it is possible for him to test a RHD mazda rx7 imported from Japan.


SIMPLY - NOT POSS'. 

IMPORTATION TESTS have to be done at a central ITV centre. In Madrid PROVINCE it's in GETAFE - A real "A" grade PITA. They are TOUGH. I know dealers who've had cars failed for trivial stuff.

The EU cert of conformity is VERY key unless you're prepared to have the car tested by INTA (with no guaranty of success) and have them issue a Certificate. And it's NOT cheap. It was about 1000quid 5-6 years ago.

Anything GERMAN - ask for a copy of the FAHRZEUGBRIEF and FAHRZUEGSCHEIN - This will show its EU homologation number - if it is all "0" it was a private import and YOU COULD have issues. 

I have a bike that was a US import into the UK in 1979 and was registerred in Germany due to change of residence in the mid '90's - all "0" - here in '99 they wanted to reject it but could not as it was again a change of residence within the EU - Getafe engineer was well pleased (NOT). HE failed it then I hit him with the paperwork and he had to stamp it all and manually add all the non EU features.


----------



## rotarise (Aug 18, 2009)

WOw thanks for replying with that vital info CHris but the registration process in Spain is preety complicated for foriegn things which is normal i guess. thanks for telling me about the FAHRZEUGBRIEF and FAHRZUEGSCHEIN. i might purchase his vehicle instead especially since all his aftermarket parts are registered and he has the car matriculated in germany which would make it simpler to matriculate here in spain. its gotta have the E.U certificate of conform to get matriculated in germany i think. i forgot to ask the guy. well basically getting a car shipped from japan is out of the question for me. once again thanks for the kindly info Chris!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Great to see you back online Chris!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> SIMPLY - NOT POSS'.
> 
> IMPORTATION TESTS have to be done at a central ITV centre. In Madrid PROVINCE it's in GETAFE - A real "A" grade PITA. They are TOUGH. I know dealers who've had cars failed for trivial stuff.
> 
> ...



CHRIS!!!!!!! CHRIS, its you!!!!! WOW!!! This is the cleverest man in the whole of Spain and he's back with us!!!YAY!!!!!!!!!


Jo xxxx


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> CHRIS!!!!!!! CHRIS, its you!!!!! WOW!!! This is the cleverest man in the whole of Spain and he's back with us!!!YAY!!!!!!!!! Jo xxxx


Thx Jo - Cleverest - no. Unless clever is an acronym for loopy (Happy pills for me at the mo').

I'll be on when I can - but it may not be often. 

SVA into Germany WAS fairly easy - SVA's IIRC can be done at any TüV. It's been a while.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Thx Jo - Cleverest - no. Unless clever is an acronym for loopy (Happy pills for me at the mo').
> 
> I'll be on when I can - but it may not be often.


Yes, it's great to see you - you've been missed! 

All the best 

Steve


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, it's great to see you - you've been missed!
> 
> All the best Steve


Ta - thought you'd gone too for a while


----------



## rotarise (Aug 18, 2009)

chris(madrid) said:


> SVA into Germany WAS fairly easy - SVA's IIRC can be done at any TüV. It's been a while.


oh i see  well gracias for the info i guess If i purchase the mazda in germany and drive it over here(on german temp plates cost about €100 ima get one for 7 days) i should be okay since the guy who owened the car did the paperwork in germany and it now should be a car within the E.U and no longer a japan import. all i gotta do is do the ITV he passed so i believe i should too. and then pay whatever taxes here in spain and then matriculate it. I know it wont be legal for me to drive the car after i get it home. since a rule is your are a spanish resident witha foriegn car you can only drive from the port to your residence.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

I would call TüV Rheinland Iberica before BUYING anything. 
Inicio - TV Rheinland Group

They know the German and Spanish systems VERY well as they run many of the ITV centres!


----------



## rotarise (Aug 18, 2009)

you really are a clever man! lol you gotta alot of info. THANKS im going to give em a ring tommorow and see if they can test the rhd car in spain and i will inform them that it is coming from germany.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Clever like a burnt child fears fire!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, it's great to see you - you've been missed!
> 
> All the best
> 
> Steve


OMG Steve. Where have you been???? Somewhere nice and cool for your summer hols??


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Great to see you back online Chris!


Tried to PM you - it wouldn't let me. _C'est la vie._


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

oh I just love re-unions !!!!!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> oh I just love re-unions !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx



ah bless! You're just like Cilla.....go on, sing the theme tune..."Surprise!Surprise! When the unexpected hits you between the eyes. That's the surprise you see, Surprise!Surprise!"

xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> oh I just love re-unions !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


 It's definately cooler today Jo!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> ah bless! You're just like Cilla.....go on, sing the theme tune..."Surprise!Surprise! When the unexpected hits you between the eyes. That's the surprise you see, Surprise!Surprise!"
> 
> xxx



I'm singing, I'm singing, luckily you lot cant hear me!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Jo xxx


----------



## rotarise (Aug 18, 2009)

lol you guys are cool but bored i see. me 2 im here revising some property i have for rent on propertycommunity.com and reading an article about the spanish real estate market . was very interesting piece of article too.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

rotarise said:


> lol you guys are cool but bored i see.


Just trying to keep cool rotarise


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Bored, Rotarise?!?!! Wish I had the time to be bloody bored!!


----------



## rotarise (Aug 18, 2009)

You guys are keeping cool its for sure CHica and Tallulah..you ladys single ? 
heh wow you guys are nowhere located near me..hows your areas? lots of life? i like here cuz i get a lot of beach time in and plants grow very healthy where i am like most of spain im sure.:focus: but yeah...so do you guys think it will be easier to get a car in spain the only problem is im not really digging european cars except the normal ones..bimmer..mercedes..audi and they cost a lot .lol


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

rotarise said:


> You guys are keeping cool its for sure CHica and Tallulah..you ladys single ?
> heh wow you guys are nowhere located near me..hows your areas? lots of life? i like here cuz i get a lot of beach time in and plants grow very healthy where i am like most of spain im sure.:focus: but yeah...so do you guys think it will be easier to get a car in spain the only problem is im not really digging european cars except the normal ones..bimmer..mercedes..audi and they cost a lot .lol


LOL!! Oh no, Rotarise, that position was filled a long time ago! 

Galicia is wonderful - absolutely love where I live!

As for cars....know nothing about them, just what colour I like - typical girl!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

rotarise said:


> and ..bimmer..mercedes..audi and they cost a lot .lol


But you do get what you pay for. Class costs.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rotarise said:


> You guys are keeping cool its for sure CHica and Tallulah..you ladys single ?
> heh wow you guys are nowhere located near me..hows your areas? lots of life? i like here cuz i get a lot of beach time in and plants grow very healthy where i am like most of spain im sure.:focus: but yeah...so do you guys think it will be easier to get a car in spain the only problem is im not really digging european cars except the normal ones..bimmer..mercedes..audi and they cost a lot .lol


As I've said before, forget getting a "decent" car in Spain, it'll get trashed in no time and cars are expensive here. Get a workhorse its easier and so liberating! Even the good roads here have dreadful speedbumps, the metal ones have taken the bottom off my citroen more than once and very few have warnings to say that they're there.. and as for the "zebra crossing" ones.... then theres the narrow streets, the dust, the gritty road surfaces that fly up little pebbles that soon take the shine off, other drivers.....

A decent car in Spain would be a tough, rugged 4x4.. and not X5s, MLs, G class, Q7s they just dont cut it! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> As I've said before, forget getting a "decent" car in Spain, it'll get trashed in no time and cars are expensive here. Get a workhorse its easier and so liberating! Even the good roads here have dreadful speedbumps, the metal ones have taken the bottom off my citroen more than once and very few have warnings to say that they're there.. and as for the "zebra crossing" ones.... then theres the narrow streets, the dust, the gritty road surfaces that fly up little pebbles that soon take the shine off, other drivers.....
> 
> A decent car in Spain would be a tough, rugged 4x4.. and not X5s, MLs, G class, Q7s they just dont cut it!
> 
> Jo xxx


I ditto that Jo!! So many times our car has been bumped without even moving it!! Little dents and scratches where someone has has nudged me out of the way. They just don't seem to care here! No matter how hard you try to protect your car, they'll get it eventually.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> I ditto that Jo!! So many times our car has been bumped without even moving it!! Little dents and scratches where someone has has nudged me out of the way. They just don't seem to care here! No matter how hard you try to protect your car, they'll get it eventually.


The other problem is that other drivers, in the main dont care about their cars much either, so if they do bump your car, they very rarely stop or worry. Not all the dents on my poor car are of my own doing, I often come back to it having left it in the car park and its got even more "war wounds".

I did drive into the back of someone the other day tho  and now the passenger door doesnt open and the headlight is hanging out (it still works tho)!!



Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Whilst agreeing with all the above, do you think that perhaps driving a rugged vehicle makes you just a tad more careless?
Since aquiring the Disco I've smashed the bumper, dented the roof quite badly, smashed one of the roof windows, had a side window broken (not by me) and the poor vehicle is scarred by scratches and minor dents. All in just under a year.
Yet my 'better' cars have been unscathed...so far.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Whilst agreeing with all the above, do you think that perhaps driving a rugged vehicle makes you just a tad more careless?
> Since aquiring the Disco I've smashed the bumper, dented the roof quite badly, smashed one of the roof windows, had a side window broken (not by me) and the poor vehicle is scarred by scratches and minor dents. All in just under a year.
> Yet my 'better' cars have been unscathed...so far.


hhhmmm, you could be right, I've not driven a "decent" car over here so I dont know, but I'm sure I'd be neurotic and frightened to drive the thing. When my citroen was new I intended to keep it nice and the first scratch was quite heart breaking....!! But when you look around at other cars over here, they all seem to be covered in war wounds, even the "posh" ones. In particular, theres a lady who drives a top of the range Audi Q7 to the school, its white with a layer of dust and that seems to have a new dent everyday!!

I think about where I go and what I use my car for and quite frankly, the roads out of my drive, thru my village, to the school, around my local town simply dont lend themselves to careful driving and scratch free cars.

Jo xxx


----------



## rotarise (Aug 18, 2009)

*JoJo said:*
_then theres the narrow streets, the dust, the gritty road surfaces that fly up little pebbles that soon take the shine off, other drivers....._

wow your so right! ahah well too add to this my mother has a 08´red yaris and since i been here 2 months its acquired several new scratches in which im sure she does not do on purpose and it is garaged so its always when its parked at supermarkets etc. people try and get out there car or just squeeze through streets and nick it..its sad..i´d be mad if they did to my car when i get it!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> hhhmmm, you could be right, I've not driven a "decent" car over here so I dont know, but I'm sure I'd be neurotic and frightened to drive the thing. When my citroen was new I intended to keep it nice and the first scratch was quite heart breaking....!! But when you look around at other cars over here, they all seem to be covered in war wounds, even the "posh" ones. In particular, theres a lady who drives a top of the range Audi Q7 to the school, its white with a layer of dust and that seems to have a new dent everyday!!
> 
> I think about where I go and what I use my car for and quite frankly, the roads out of my drive, thru my village, to the school, around my local town simply dont lend themselves to careful driving and scratch free cars.
> 
> Jo xxx


I dont think it matters - decent or not! When we first came over here my OH brought his beloved with him (not me! his sporty car that he adored!) ... it was immaculate - for about 6 weeks!

We got up one morning and someone had crashed onto it (yes on top of the bonnet - not even just the bumper at the front or back!) with a moped of some description. How did we know this when the offending moped was no longer there ??? it had left an imprint on top of the car including the outline of the handlebars!

He wanted to cry - I didnt want to spend any more money to keep re touching the paint and knocking out dents ... so we sold it and purchased bog standard Spanish second hand cars ..... strangely enough we have had little if any damage done to them!

Sue lane:lane:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> I dont think it matters - decent or not! When we first came over here my OH brought his beloved with him (not me! his sporty car that he adored!) ... it was immaculate - for about 6 weeks!
> 
> We got up one morning and someone had crashed onto it (yes on top of the bonnet - not even just the bumper at the front or back!) with a moped of some description. How did we know this when the offending moped was no longer there ??? it had left an imprint on top of the car including the outline of the handlebars!
> 
> ...


My OH has a couple of "classic cars" he wants to bring over here and possibly drive - well fortunately the roads have put him off!! Bloody heaps!!! What is it with men and cars???

Jo xxx


----------



## rotarise (Aug 18, 2009)

jojo said:


> What is it with men and cars???
> 
> Jo xxx


Well i must say you know how we love women? well its guys chicks on wheels..just a little more sentimental since you can customize the car,add features, wash-wax, take for a spin to clear mind and stuff like that. I really adore a nice car by my side 

Raf


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> What is it with men and cars???
> 
> Jo xxx


Don't be sexist!! I love 'nice' cars and have nearly always driven something fancy.. Maybe something to do with being in the 'respectable' motor trade? My son (who is not in the motor trade) is also car-mad but fixated on UK cars - he's had a TVR, Triumph Stag when a student and now an Aston. So maybe it's in the genes, although my parents didn't drive at all
I've never had anything as grand as my son but as long as I'm able I'll stick to the 'nicer' marques.
But when the cash runs out. -as it will -...anyone got a donkey and cart for sale??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rotarise said:


> Well i must say you know how we love women? well its guys chicks on wheels..just a little more sentimental since you can customize the car,add features, wash-wax, take for a spin to clear mind and stuff like that. I really adore a nice car by my side
> 
> Raf


But I dont think a car will wash your dirty undies, shop for and cook your meals, give birth to and have your children, clean your house.......... 

Jo xxx


----------



## rotarise (Aug 18, 2009)

*Guys and there toys*



jojo said:


> But I dont think a car will wash your dirty undies, shop for and cook your meals, give birth to and have your children, clean your house..........
> 
> Jo xxx


You think jojo being sexist mryph9? :tongue1: maybe all i know its i just wanted to say thats why us guys are so in love with cars although nothing can top a great warm women by your side doing all those things jojo said 

Raf


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

rotarise said:


> You think jojo being sexist mryph9? :tongue1: maybe all i know its i just wanted to say thats why us guys are so in love with cars although nothing can top a great warm women by your side doing all those things jojo said
> 
> Raf



No, I don't really think she's sexist but it's wrong to assume women don't like good cars.
I love nice cars and the last time I looked I was definitely female.
Have to wash my own undies though.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

rotarise said:


> You think jojo being sexist mryph9? :tongue1: maybe all i know its i just wanted to say thats why us guys are so in love with cars although nothing can top a great warm women by your side doing all those things jojo said
> 
> Raf


I can't stand cars....they're just a necessary item like shoes.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I can't stand cars....they're just a necessary item like shoes.



ER..... I DONT THINK SO!!!! Shoes are very, VERY important, I have 100s of pairs, I know I've just had to move them all to my new house!!!!!!!! I love each and every pair of them!!!!!!!


Jo xxxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Well I love cars and shoes! all shoes of course ... but only certain cars.

Strangely I appear to be losing my love of the car since I arrived in Spain - now they just seem to be a necessity rather than an accesory!

In the UK I drove a gorgeous Red MR2 ..... I could take off the glass roof panels in the summer (ok for about 4 days a year then ) .... but I was soooooooooo in love with it - despite the fact my Tesco shopping had to be wedged into the small boot!

I do still miss it sometimes ........ but a car like that would be scrap over here after 6 months of scraping the roads .....

Sue xx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Well I love cars and shoes! all shoes of course ... but only certain cars.
> 
> Strangely I appear to be losing my love of the car since I arrived in Spain - now they just seem to be a necessity rather than an accesory!
> 
> ...


Can't say I love shoes... can't find the right kind for me.I seem to spend my life here barefoot. I hate sandals with straps between the toes and I can't walk in heels higher than about an inch. 
Just as well I live in shorts and Tshirts and Ecco trainers and sandals. Expensive to buy -although I get all my 'better' stuff at T.K.Max or sales -but last for years and being 'classic' look good.
When exactly is M&S opening, do you know Sue?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Can't say I love shoes... can't find the right kind for me.I seem to spend my life here barefoot. I hate sandals with straps between the toes and I can't walk in heels higher than about an inch.
> Just as well I live in shorts and Tshirts and Ecco trainers and sandals. Expensive to buy -although I get all my 'better' stuff at T.K.Max or sales -but last for years and being 'classic' look good.
> When exactly is M&S opening, do you know Sue?


sssssssssssssssssssssssh - shouldnt really change the subject given that we have discussed the opening of M&S this very morning on another thread! Definitely September but no actual date yet - Im researching and will let you guys know as soon as I have anything


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> sssssssssssssssssssssssh - shouldnt really change the subject given that we have discussed the opening of M&S this very morning on another thread! Definitely September but no actual date yet - Im researching and will let you guys know as soon as I have anything


Oops sorry didn't read the other thread. Careless....Too many late nights and too much G with too little T.


----------

